# I Bought Us Some Time



## jatoxico (Jan 3, 2016)

Fixed the snow blower today.


----------



## Shari (Jan 3, 2016)

jatoxico said:


> Fixed the snow blower today.



You:  +1

Me:  -1  (Last week I burnt the belt on our blower attachment for our rider.)


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 3, 2016)

Shari said:


> You:  +1
> 
> Me:  -1  (Last week I *burnt the belt on our blower attachment for our rider*.)



Got a smaller one yet to fix. Had to replace the belt and refurb the variable speed pulley on the mower this summer. Always something!


----------



## scajjr2 (Jan 9, 2016)

I figure since we got the snow tires on the cars, installed the roof ice melt cables and have the snowblower all ready to go it won't snow this winter.
 Like when we got the generator after Sandy, power hasn't gone out for more than 5 min since. I go start it up every month, change the oil yearly.

Sam


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 10, 2016)

I bought 3 snow shovels in October so that this year all the kids would be working. So, I ma doing my part to keep away the snow. I did make sure that there was at least one left on the rack for the next person. No sense in jinxing them and causing a freak snow storm because they couldn't find a shovel.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 10, 2016)

This particular fix cost me 66 cents in hardware and took about 10 min so the statute of limitations may be ready to expire. I hope someone near me picks up the slack .


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 11, 2016)

I might hook the plow up to the truck to make sure everything works ok, if everything works we'll all get another 2 weeks of dessert woods.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 20, 2016)

Well crud, it looks like my luck has run out. I fired up the snowblower last night to make sure it is running. Unfortunately I think it was too little too late for the Mid-Atlantic. At least I have plenty of shovels this year.

Hope everyone stays warm and the lights stay on.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 20, 2016)

southern ontario here.. We've been getting all the snow you guys haven't lately :-(


----------



## BigFir (Jan 20, 2016)

I just got the wife 2 new shovels.......


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 20, 2016)

Yup, looks like times up! Models are all over the place right now but we're getting something on Saturday. See what happens.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 23, 2016)

Where I live, anything less than 18 inches and we use brooms.

Andrew


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 23, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> Where I live, anything less than 18 inches and we use brooms.
> 
> Andrew



And just fly over it?


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 23, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> Where I live, anything less than 18 inches and we use brooms.
> 
> Andrew


I need a broom like you got.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 24, 2016)

http://www.tscstores.com/18-Poly-Stable-Broom-Assembled-P16708.aspx#.VqTB3F5VKlM

Just go out every 2 hours and you'll be fine.

All jokes aside, anyone who get serious snow has to be serious about snow removal. There's no bigger PITA than having 24 inches of snow on the ground with a 100 foot long driveway and 1 shovel!

Andrew


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 24, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> http://www.tscstores.com/18-Poly-Stable-Broom-Assembled-P16708.aspx#.VqTB3F5VKlM
> 
> Just go out every 2 hours and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...



How about 1,300 feet of driveway and 26" of snow?


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Dix (Jan 24, 2016)

You're such a good guy, J. Yah bought us 20 days


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 24, 2016)

Dix said:


> You're such a good guy, J. Yah bought us 20 days


I do what I can-


----------



## Dix (Jan 24, 2016)

jatoxico said:


> I do what I can-


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 25, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> How about 1,300 feet of driveway and 26" of snow?



I got you beat by 20 feet.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 25, 2016)

OK so we finally got whacked. Gonna try and fix the Toro single stage this weekend. Any chance that keeps the white stuff at bay for another couple weeks?


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 3, 2016)

Just ordered a plow for my Ranger. Should help a little.


----------



## Dix (Feb 7, 2016)

jatoxico said:


> OK so we finally got whacked. Gonna try and fix the Toro single stage this weekend. Any chance that keeps the white stuff at bay for another couple weeks?



J, do me a favor ... quit fixing chit, ok???


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 7, 2016)

Dix said:


> J, do me a favor ... quit fixing chit, ok???


I know, it looks like we got another one coming . Problem may be that I dropped the ball and didn't fix the Toro! Could've used it on that last one 1-3" that turned out to be 10-12". That machine isn't bothered at all by wet snow with a slush base.


----------



## Dix (Feb 7, 2016)

I spent the past 2 days digging out stacks, digging out the stash on the back deck, and moving fire wood into the house. Ready for it, but already tired of it!!

All melted off, too get ready for the next wave.

Got gas for $1.75 ... kinda made up for it, though


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Feb 9, 2016)

If it is any consolation i was stuck at work, involuntarily of course, for 5 days during/after the last storm. Luckily my neighbor has a snowblower and likes playing with it. Came home to only need to shovel a little bit of the 20+" we got in PA.


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 19, 2016)

Buying a plow didn't work. Did meet a few more of my neighbors though.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 20, 2016)

So I fixed the single stage Toro, running like a champ. Then pulled the shear pins and greased the auger shafts on the 2 stage. Maybe that carries me through till spring?


----------



## begreen (Feb 20, 2016)

By the looks of things I will be mowing next weekend.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> By the looks of things I will be mowing next weekend.


It's almost 60 today so I fired up the tractor, put a few pounds in the tires and ran it around the front lawn. Did it just to run the engine but it felt right.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 20, 2016)

Mowing next weekend..LOL. Normally we get slammed hard with snow in March. Anywhere between 50-100 CM or more. I mow in the month of May.

Andrew


----------

